
How to I learn to solve more coding challenges daily? - dk574
I&#x27;m solving challenges without looking up solutions from the internet. I use the official documentation and debugging methods for help. This method has been helpful because when I go back to solve the problem again, I can implement the code in other ways and apply some techniques to newer and more challenging problems. I used to struggle over a problem, copy the solution, understand the solution, then rewrite it 3-5 times. But I still had a hard time coding a solution up myself. Figuring out the problem without using someone&#x27;s solution helped with gaps I had about learning to code earlier.<p>I&#x27;m using this method at a month long interview bootcamp, but the pace is slower with me. Is there a way for me to catch up with the class, while working on the problems the way I do right now?<p>I&#x27;m also asking this because I know that when I work in a company, there are time constraints. I&#x27;d like to figure out a way to code at the pace needed, but still learn what I need to learn without skimming over material.<p>Any advice is appreciated.
======
lugg
Reddit's r/dailyprogrammer [1] is pretty good. Daily challenge threads where
people post solutions in all sorts of languages.

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer/](https://www.reddit.com/r/dailyprogrammer/)

~~~
dk574
Thanks for this one!

